# The fruits dillema



## Mariko78 (Dec 14, 2013)

The problem with fructose arises when the liver glycogen levels are full. At this point, fructose gets converted to fat and that helps to increase the size of the fat cells. Since we aren't equipped with fuel gauges to tell us how full our livers are, many bodybuilders opt for avoiding fruit all together. But such extreme measures are not necessary. There are actually a few times when fruit is not only okay?it's actually helpful.
What do you think about this?


----------



## Joliver (Dec 14, 2013)

I think this falls in the "everything in moderation" file.  Too much of anything can backfire.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey Mariko, why don't you and Kelvin go lick fruit compote out of each other's asses.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 15, 2013)

My clients only eat fruit during the first meal of the day when the thermic effect of food is highest and glycogen levels are typically lower.  Fructose takes longer to convert to sucrose in the body than other fast acting carbs so is not ideal for post workout.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 15, 2013)

Spongy said:


> My clients only eat fruit during the first meal of the day when the thermic effect of food is highest and glycogen levels are typically lower.  Fructose takes longer to convert to sucrose in the body than other fast acting carbs so is not ideal for post workout.



I never knew fruit was not good post workout....i usually blend up strawberries, bananas with my post w/o shake......hmmmm i need to get with your program Sponge....


----------



## Spongy (Dec 15, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> I never knew fruit was not good post workout....i usually blend up strawberries, bananas with my post w/o shake......hmmmm i need to get with your program Sponge....



It's not that it's bad, per se...  there are just much more efficient post workout options.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 15, 2013)

i like fruit first thing in the morning or post workout thats it


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 15, 2013)

Spongy said:


> It's not that it's bad, per se...  there are just much more efficient post workout options.



whats some of the best options in your opinion ?


----------



## bubbagump (Dec 15, 2013)

I like it in the morning.  But I don't make a big effort to stay away from it during the day.   Bananas and pineapple is my shit.


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 15, 2013)

Fruit isn't the problem. 1 apple has just over 10 grams of fructose whereas soda and fruit juices have double or triple that. Yes too much fructose is a problem, but seriously no one got fat from eating too much fruit, that shit is from sugary drinks. Not to mention fruit is great for fueling high intensity training. Maybe if you're trying to get into single digit %bf then you might wanna look into cutting back on fruit, but if you're over weight I'll bet there is something in your diet that is holding you back far more than fruit.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 15, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> Fruit isn't the problem. 1 apple has just over 10 grams of fructose whereas soda and fruit juices have double or triple that. Yes too much fructose is a problem, but seriously no one got fat from eating too much fruit, that shit is from sugary drinks. Not to mention fruit is great for fueling high intensity training. Maybe if you're trying to get into single digit %bf then you might wanna look into cutting back on fruit, but if you're over weight I'll bet there is something in your diet that is holding you back far more than fruit.



^^^this. Fructose isn't the problem, the over abundance of calories which fructose MIGHT be contributing to is the problem. Fruit is a great source of nutrients. I eat fruit ALL times of the day. Avoiding fruit unless on extremely low caloric intakes is ridiculous IMO. 

Thermic effect of food is independent of time of day, it has to do with the volume of intake. Time of day has nothing to do with TEF. Fructose also doesn't get stored in muscle glycogen so whys it matter if glycogen levels are low or not?


----------

